

Show HN: Trailerzzz, a movie trailer every day - swayziak
http://trailerzzz.com/

======
swayziak
I started to learn HTML, CSS and Javascript a couple of months ago and in
order to improve my skills I created my first website focused in movie
trailers.

I also wrote a blog post about the creation of Trailerzz:
[http://pmcpinto.com/creatingtrailerzzz.html](http://pmcpinto.com/creatingtrailerzzz.html)

